# Jump Bags?



## EMT856 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone got a personal jump bag? What equipment do you carry or have at home? And along with that, what level of certification are you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 13, 2013)

At home.. bandaids. In my truck... a cell phone.


----------



## DieselMcBadass (Dec 13, 2013)

*personal jumpkits?*

Anyone have your own home/vehicle kit? Id like to get one set up with the basics. Seeing what others run.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 13, 2013)

Just a cheap little fa kit for family and personal use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2013)

Search the forum. We have this discussion every few weeks. 

...and unless you're planning on carrying more than a few bandaids and maybe a pair of gloves, most people here think you're carrying FAR too much.
*
JUMP BAG THREADS MERGED*


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 13, 2013)

Does my IFAK count if I leave my army reserve gear in my truck in between drills? Lol


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 13, 2013)

Buy a big Target FA kit with nice box. Throw out the 2x2 and replace with 4x4. Replace tape with good tape. Throw out all ointments and creams and stuff with outdates. Use space for more cravat bandages, SAM splint, self-adhering elastic bandages (MediRip's my favorite). Add space blanket if needed. Keep a couple small fleece blankets folded in a plastic bag in your vehicle or home near your kit for splints and warming. Ditto duct tape. Paper and pencil to record and pass on. Phone list. Small flashlight with batteries and bulb (suggest krypton bulb not LED for assessment).No airways, etc. beyond First Aid.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a kit with basic trauma supplies (gloves, kerlex, 4X4, band aids, tape) as well as a CPR mask, a couple of emergency blankets. I am not big into treating people off duty but my buddies and I do a lot of hiking and fishing in some pretty remote areas so we do have that stuff just in case. My work flashlight/stethoscope/jacket/portable radio usually are in my gear bag which stays in my truck as well. Other than that I am not going to invest a lot of time/money into a kit. Your cell phone is your best friend for dealing with emergencies off duty.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 13, 2013)

If you are deadset on a jumpsuit type thing, go buy a soft side tackle box and save some dollars. 

I've got all my first aid stuff and OTC meds in a cheapy that I got at Wally World, works just fine and is probably better organized. It lives under my bed, not my car.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 8, 2014)

I too was little Bobby Baddass my first few years in.  Now, I keep some gloves in the car, a bottle of tylenol (for me), and a CAT that I had laying around.  Cell phone is the most important thing.  The only people that should be running calls out of their cars are people who are paid to do so.  Safer for you, safer for the patient.

Band-Aids - OK
Full Trauma supplies (2x2, 4x4, trauma pads, c-collar) - Nay
Tape/Trauma shears - I'll allow it, they'll get used more for non-medical issues
Oxygen Supplies - Not unless they're for yourself
Airway Adjuncts - No
Intubation Kit - ARE YOU KIDDING ME?


----------



## drjekyl75 (Feb 11, 2014)

I carry a few things with me during hunting season, this is more to the fact that the nearest hospital is 3 hours away. I carry mostly bandaging supplies, 4x4's, sterile water, tape, etc. nothing too crazy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2014)

I wrote a reply but it disappeared into lala land.

I *will* gladly hand over my card in exchange for one of my loved ones or my friends' lives. I *will not* stand by idly and watch someone I care about die, especially if there is something I can do.

I carry a very planned, thought out and aggressive ALS trauma kit when I ride. Dirt bikes or sleds we're hours away from help all the time and there's lots of potential. This kit fits in a smallish bag that goes inside my riding backpack. It usually comes camping to. It is reserved for a select group of individuals. I still haven't decided how I feel about posting the contents publicly. 

In my truck I have a bag with some gloves in it and my phone. There might be a pocket mask in there too I can't remember. Been meaning to buy a little hard case first aid kit to throw in there but the fact that I don't even know if I'd use it has held me back.

If you really needed it there's usually a stethoscope in the truck too if my work bag is in there.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2014)

An ALS trauma kit? A scalpel and some quikclot.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> An ALS trauma kit? A scalpel and some quikclot.




Basically. Some big angiocaths too. There's airways stuffs in it too. Couldn't figure out a better way to describe it.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.emedco.com/trauma-first-aid-kit-aa409.html?mkwid=MOGGLOCu&pcrid=40172818606&pdv=c&gclid=CMjlld3c7bwCFREaOgodYyEAdg

scroll through the contents, it contains an actual paramedic!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 1, 2014)

beano said:


> http://www.emedco.com/trauma-first-aid-kit-aa409.html?mkwid=MOGGLOCu&pcrid=40172818606&pdv=c&gclid=CMjlld3c7bwCFREaOgodYyEAdg
> 
> scroll through the contents, it contains an actual paramedic!



I just recently gained some input on the stocking of our trucks...

I foresee a great deal more rack time for me while I'm on the clock.


----------



## EMT856 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have my own kit at home, I think if I remember everything right its:

4x4s, 5x9s, trauma dressings, kling,  trauma stopper, sam splints ,chest seal , other bandaging stuff, saline for irrig, most NPA sizes, all OPA sizes, BVM, D sized oxygen cyl, Laryngoscope, ET tubes, scalpel, Nitro, Epi, NRBs, NCs, Nebulizer with albuterol, and duoneb, king airway, bp cuff, IV supplies, hep locks, a couple liter bags of NS, stethoscope, various instruments, emisis bags, gloves, and a few other things


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2014)

What? No portable CT? No ECMO?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 3, 2014)

EMT856 said:


> I have my own kit at home, I think if I remember everything right its:
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4s, 5x9s, trauma dressings, kling,  trauma stopper, sam splints ,chest seal , other bandaging stuff, saline for irrig, most NPA sizes, all OPA sizes, BVM, D sized oxygen cyl, Laryngoscope, ET tubes, scalpel, Nitro, Epi, NRBs, NCs, Nebulizer with albuterol, and duoneb, king airway, bp cuff, IV supplies, hep locks, a couple liter bags of NS, stethoscope, various instruments, emisis bags, gloves, and a few other things




At the BLS level why do you have rx meds and ALS gear?
This is a recipe or disaster.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 3, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> At the BLS level why do you have rx meds and ALS gear?
> This is a recipe or disaster.



Unless you're practicing under your own license (and wouldn't even be my cup of tea then), why have this kind of equipment at any level? Yikes.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 3, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> Unless you're practicing under your own license (and wouldn't even be my cup of tea then), why have this kind of equipment at any level? Yikes.



I was initially going to post that this kit was overkill for physicians .


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 3, 2014)

I will actually admit that I have a jump bag. It was donated to an organization I was working with and they had 0 use for it so they gave it to me. While I was living in Honduras I kept an array of ALS gear and meds in it. Because if I didn't bring them to the party, odds are good they wouldn't be available. (Stocking the rig down there was...hit or miss.).

Now that I'm back in the states I have it stripped down to basically a hopped up first aid kit. Its mostly gauzes and tapes with a CPR mask and some splints thrown in for good measure. Also, it really only comes out of the closet when I'm headed into the back of beyond.

The only ALS gear in it strictly speaking isn't part of it, but the bag is the most logical place to keep them, which is a couple bags of fluids and assorted iv gear.

Those are purely for personal use. 

*cough* hangovers *cough*


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2014)

The possession and confidence to use medical materials beyond first aid, without medical control and mandatory refreshers, is the gateway to medical misadventure.

You know the rules say no, but you are _*confiden*_t the circumstances demand action and _*confident*_ you can do it despite being rusty and maybe under equipped and definitely not supported immediately by backup.

Two aphorisms for you:
1. The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.
2. Mycrofft's Quote: "Am I certain? Yes. Am I  right?:censored:Maybe not. But I'm _certain_".

The component we all missed in our kit listings: a working cell phone with numbers for EMS, and a cell phone charger.


----------



## EMT856 (Mar 3, 2014)

When you have a loved one whom you've had to drop an airway in and bag because they unexplainably went into resp arrest and hypotensive (SBP <75) then you want everything you need to keep them alive until the unreliable ems system in your area can get you some help (sometimes over an hour)


----------



## EMT856 (Mar 3, 2014)

everything over the EMT skill set is strictly for family.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2014)

And there used to be rules against treating family members (by physicians) because of the much higher likelihood of over-treatment, or under-treatment, or noncompliance with orders.


----------



## EMT856 (Mar 3, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> And there used to be rules against treating family members (by physicians) because of the much higher likelihood of over-treatment, or under-treatment, or noncompliance with orders.



:excl: Good thing I still have a couple years before im a physician.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2014)

EMT856 said:


> :excl: Good thing I still have a couple years before im a physician.



That's the spirit that makes a profession great.





**​


----------



## jzero652 (Apr 9, 2014)

Our company gives us a tech bag so we can stop directly at a call IF we are passing it on the way to the station.

In it;

Stethoscope
BP cuff
BVM
OPA's
NPA's
SAM's splints
Saline
Sterile Water
4X4 Bandages
5X9 Bandages
ADB Pads
Stretch Gauze
Assorted Tape
Triangle Bandages
Burn Dressing
Band Aids
Pen Light
N95 Mask
Gloves
Alcohol preps
Shears
Ice Packs
CPR mask
Emesis Bag
Bio Hazard Bags


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Aug 25, 2014)

EMT856 said:


> Anyone got a personal jump bag? What equipment do you carry or have at home? And along with that, what level of certification are you?


 I carry a STATPACK, Trauma Dressing, Coban, X-Collar, triangle bandage, ice bag, assorted Bandaids for the little incidents that think they are dying.  SAM Splint, Ace Wrap and a SOFT TACT Tourniquet. Leatherman multi-tool   Nothing fancy, no need for a B/P cuff w/o an IV really no need.


----------



## MedicDelta (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm an Emergency Medical Responder(Canada), I have my own personal bag. But I also use it for football games as I am one of the athletic trainers. It's fairly extensive so I won't list everything I have in it, I was willing to pay the money because I wanted to have something that could handle most emergencies within my scope. I'll probably never have to use most things in it, but I do feel better having it at football games and in the trunk.


----------



## endocrinology (Oct 17, 2015)

i have the following in my personal bag at the moment:
bandage crepe 75mm (12's),bandage crepe 100mm (12's),tourch -pupil, scissors (rescue  19cm), rescue blanket x3, gauze swabs non sterile 100x100 100s, opa size 0-5,
safety glasses, paper tape, cotton balls, f.a.d 1-5, hand disinfectant, cervical neck collar adjustable (adult), f_ingertip pulse oximeter, a lot of gloves, stethoscope and one hand bp cuff  small stuff like tweezers etc._


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 17, 2015)

endocrinology said:


> i have the following in my personal bag at the moment:
> bandage crepe 75mm (12's),bandage crepe 100mm (12's),tourch -pupil, scissors (rescue  19cm), rescue blanket x3, gauze swabs non sterile 100x100 100s, opa size 0-5,
> safety glasses, paper tape, cotton balls, f.a.d 1-5, hand disinfectant, cervical neck collar adjustable (adult), f_ingertip pulse oximeter, a lot of gloves, stethoscope and one hand bp cuff  small stuff like tweezers etc._


So with those assorted OPAs (but no BVM) do you just drop the OPA and get tongue deep in there to give breaths?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't have one, but I thought about a few basic things for when I am hunting and fishing with some friends and someone happens to have a little mishap. Doubt I'd do much more with that than just clean it and bandage it though.


----------



## endocrinology (Oct 18, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> So with those assorted OPAs (but no BVM) do you just drop the OPA and get tongue deep in there to give breaths?



i actually got a bvm and pocket mask, but listing every single thing in the bag is very time consuming and sometimes without the bag in front of me i forget.
other equipment not mentioned: (to keep you happy is)
bvm 
pocket mask
NPA's
a blue pen ( manufacturer bic)
a permanent marker and & a notepad. 
green stitching on my bag as well


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 20, 2015)

Ranger TQ, CAT TQ, Israeli bandages, both NPAs and OPAs, cravats, trauma shears, hook knife, ace wraps, Kerlix, red/green/blue chemlites, gloves, benzoin and steristrips.
For myself, I carry a blow out kit for range time. I have CELOX in it.


----------



## Giant81 (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been setting up a jump bag but nothing extensive.

Steth/bp cuff
basic airways
cpr mask
gloves, maybe a couple paper masks. 
trauma supplies (4x4's, trauma pad, rolled gauze, etc..)
glucometer (wife had it when pregnant, don't use it at home anymore, so tossed it in my bag)
pen light, pens, notepad
maybe add a couple TQ's 
maybe add a couple 500ml bottles of sterile water to use as an eye flush. 

I'm a basic with an all volunteer department that runs maybe 150-200 calls a year in a rather large, mostly rural area in Wisconsin.  It's not unlikely that half the people responding will go directly to the scene.  My philosophy is to have what I think I need for ABC's in that 10-15min before the ambulance arrives.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 2, 2015)

Giant81 said:


> I've been setting up a jump bag but nothing extensive.
> 
> Steth/bp cuff
> basic airways
> ...


Definitely TQs and some trauma shears. And don't forget duct tape: Gorilla 1" & std width.


----------

